# Friday Watch



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, as no-one's started one this week, I'll have a bash. Got back to work today after being off ill for a week and there were a couple of watches waiting for me







So today, I'll be wearing a Favre-Leuba (Cheers Mat !) quartz from the early 70s (Mat's pic as I have no camera with me)










(and later, perhaps a graduated green-dialled gold-handed Orient King Diver that is wonderfully tasteless







)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This first thing..........










and this later................AND, definitely NOT in bead blast format!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just got Roys new Heavy duty strap in the post so Im gonna get it on 'The Can' and try for some pics...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seiko 7016-5020 for me today...










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Been away for work all week so I've been wearing this one (please excuse an old, lousy pic)










Maybe get round to breaking the rlt 16 out of the box later ...

Nin


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

A 'Bry' Blasted Seiko 6309-7040 Diver on a Black Rhino strap...
























Mike


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Gorgeous case on that seiko Paul!









This for me today, it's on one of Roy's SS deploy clasps, practical, simple and classy!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

No piccy yet but I'm wearing my beadblasted (mmm lovely














) stainless steel Samurai on one of Roys new straps. I've modified the strap but cutting off the extra elasticated velcroed bit - it's still extremely comfortable to wear and doesn't make the watch sit up off the wrist so much. I like it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Hawkey!









Got to do the rear brakes on the car this morning (failed MOT) so work watch at the mo.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am wearing this 1984 Seamaster 120m (Cal.1337) quartz. Just got it back from STS after a full service and new hands. The pic is the pre-service one (no light this morning) the orange hand is now more orange and the strap is now a Hadley Roma oiled leather. Trying to track down an Omega black chrome bracelet to finish the project off


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This at mo

EZ

Just got up though, so change at some point maybe.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes again.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I finally own a watch that looks as though a "Rhino" was made for it. This combo today (and probably all weekend too).


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh Yes... Looking good George it's a nice piece of hardware isn't it
























Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Uncustomised RLT-5(on black HDN) for now on right wrist







,Sekonda Alarm on left( my lodger needs me to remind her at 11.15 to put the dinner on







). When I go to work this afternoon change to RLT-18(Special)














on right only.I don`t want anyone to think I`m some kind of wierdo who goes round wearing 2 wathces at the same time


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Got this out today haven't worn it for 6 months at least.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I've been wearing this for a few days now


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Technos for me today. Probably during the weekend too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hakim said:


> Technos for me today. Probably during the weekend too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Strela day today!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A G10, surprise, surprise.
















I've taken it off while I do the washing.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Uncustomised RLT-5(on black HDN) for now on right wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woke up wearing an RLT-5, but this ones a bit customised



























Richard, glad the Favre arrived ok


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That's nice,although it makes me think of fizzy drinks


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

First outing, I got it in a round about way from Roy and I like it







IMO Roy's pic does not do it justice (sorry Roy) it looks way better than I anticipated. I was originally put off by the similarly coloured inner dial and hands but there is real contrast, the inner dial is a lovely textured silver and the hands are darker, bargain!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Its a French/Swiss word (ironically meaning 'that which is one, has no parts and is therefore indivisible.'), so I guess you could call the watch Le Monade


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> First outing, I got it in a round about way from Roy and I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool









As predicted I have had a changeover.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mark nice Poljot


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Rolex paul,but I thought it had been a while and the GMT had been your main wearer since you got it


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

New strap day - ideal on the G-Lide, comfy on the 6309, though may yet remove the inner velcro piece and had to change to thinner spring bars.

Alternatively, have a Citizen Aqualand I think this may suit well even though it has 24mm lug width - will post pic when I have time.

Nice strap, thanks Roy.

D.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

I am an Omega fan, just for their pure good looks. Today has been superb, 2x120's and a Speedmaster that just ooze class. No colours, just simplicity and purpose of design. So trying, a little unsuccesfully, to match. This today










Thanks all

Paul D


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Now changed to this for a military look

..........and with NON bead blasted finish!!
































with 10 year 3v battery, CR2016


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Zeno on Jurgens Mesh at the moment










Cheers Mal


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The old favourite









*Ventura v-tec Alpha*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mal52 said:


> Zeno on Jurgens Mesh at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great photo, Mal.









Promise me you won't enter it in any of Roy's photo competitions


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Double posting?









How did that happen?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't know Paul, I have deleted one,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Very nice Hawkey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks PG.

Been thinking about your MOT...there is something strangely amusing about an AA man whose car fails the MOT....I can't quite put my finger on it....anyway, hope you got it sorted.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mal52 said:
> 
> 
> > Zeno on Jurgens Mesh at the moment
> ...


Paul you never know....









Cheers Mal


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Nice Rolex paul,but I thought it had been a while and the GMT had been your main wearer since you got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

It is the one I wear the most at present. Just been my Eco Zilla last couple of days. & AP beginning of week.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Hawkey!
> ...


 That is a fantastic Seiko Paul, sheer class!

Yep I'm like most mechanics full of good intention's, I knew it needed the brakes doing just haven't got round to it! when it's the wife's car I like to have it mot'd properly.







Â£85 for a set of disc's and pads and all's well. The pads wern't worn it was just they were seized in the carrier and caused the discs to wear uneven. Still it's done 80K on them so not bad.

needs a service next month, biggy all belts oils etc! maybee time for a change of vehicle me thinks!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today it is this...










Not the best pic I'm afraid.

A Maurice Lacroix, part of my Christmas haul...


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Baby Dreadnought today, to tell the truth everyday since it came in.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Does look great that. 1 of 1 I believe?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Home from work







change from RLT-18(Special) to Citizen Blue Eagle to make sure its nicely wound up for bed time







. Actually every night I have to make a choice which of my high lume watches to wear over night














no this isn`t completely frivalous, I do sometimes need to know if I have to take extra pain killers when I can take them







. Luckyly this isn`t so much of a problem these days but its as good an excuse as any
















great watches on show today guys


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Home from work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So watch wearing in bed not going out of fashion? Good


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I do that in bed as well!!!







eh, wear a watch with a bright lume, my choice is the

O & W Cougar, serious lume going on there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Padraig said:


> I do that in bed as well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the best lume I can chose from the following ( in no particular order);

RLT-8,

Citizen Eco-zilla,

Zeno 47mm Beobachtungsuhr,

Poljot Aviator 45mm,

Seiko SKX007,

Citizen Blue Eagle

Rotary Elite(Panerai Style),

Poljot silver faced 40mm Aviator ( great during the night not so good when it starts to get light due to the white numbers on silver).

every night I have to chose what to wear, a hard life


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> So watch wearing in bed not going out of fashion? Good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not Paul! and they can`t touch you for it


----------



## el-doge (Dec 27, 2004)

Today

Vetta Silver Shadow day date memovox automatic back display


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That IS different


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > So watch wearing in bed not going out of fashion? Good
> ...


Good!

My bedtime wearer now is my Eco Zilla. It's ermmm - bright to say the least!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


I think I mentioned sunglasses


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


You did. However I don't wear my normal glasses in bed(obviously) so the lume compensates for that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe someone should invent all day contact lens sunglasses


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Maybe someone should invent all day contact lens sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I also thought Billy Connolly was onto a good thing with his prescription windscreens


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone should invent all day contact lens sunglasses
> ...


----------

